# Caladium (elephant ears)



## Scuba and Fineas (Mar 13, 2016)

Are caladium aka elephant ears safe for bettas? These would not be submergered but only the roots and part of the stem under water with the leaves growing out of the top of the bowl... a riparium set up. The caladium thrive in my turtle tanks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If you already use them with your turtle tank they should be fine on a betta tank as long as they get sufficient light.


----------

